# Any reliable way to differentiate the Samyang 35mm AE?



## degos (Apr 4, 2015)

Confusingly the Samyang 35mm 1.4 for EF is still available in both the original non-communicating model and the 2014-updated AE model.

Even more confusingly, approved Samyang retailers like UK Digital show the unchipped mounting when claiming it's the AE model:

http://www.samyang-lens.co.uk/samyang-35mm-f14-as-umc-nikon-ae.html

Is there a* product number *or any way to definitely check that it's an AE before ordering?

( I don't have any camera shops within 100 miles so I can't buy physically )

Thank you!


----------



## degos (Apr 4, 2015)

P.S. the Samyang Europe website is quite.. unhelpful!

http://www.samyang-europe.com/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 4, 2015)

I think you'll have to go in person in a store not to get the wrong model.

I live in a city with 3 million inhabitants, and no camera store selling professional equipment. To find lenses Canon L, or Samyang I would have to travel 2000 kilometers.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Apr 4, 2015)

Go to this link:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046994-REG/samyang_syae35m_c_35mm_for_1_4_aspherical.html

Look at the 5th picture. You'll see 7 metal squares on the back of the lens, close to the glass element. Those are the AE chips.


----------



## degos (Apr 26, 2015)

I've also just noticed that the AE version for Canon lacks the manual aperture controls ( of course, since it's electronically-driven... ). Why didn't I think of that previously?

However the problem is that many retailers just use stock photographs of a Samyang 35mm and don't distinguish between mountings or versions.

Oddly this may be one of the rare occasions when it's more reliable to buy from a private seller on eBay as I can ask him to send me a photograph of the actual lens!


----------

